# Issa



## Muscle_Girl (Oct 15, 2002)

I got the pamphlets in the mail today from the International Sports Sciences Association. My mom read it over and we are assuming it covers both Canada and the US. I was wondering if there was much of a difference between the Fitness Certification's of the US and Canada, whether I would have to take another extra course to be Canadian Certified?

Anyone else been through ISSA? Can you gimme some feed back if you have.


----------



## gopro (Oct 16, 2002)

I'm sure being ISSA certified would cover you in Canada. If you have further questions, just call their toll free number. My first certification was through the ISSA and I still consider it the most comprehensive and valuable of all.


----------



## animal56 (Oct 16, 2002)

Anyone have a quicklink to their website? I'd like to look into this.

Thanks.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Oct 16, 2002)

Here ya go Animal:

http://www.issaonline.com/


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 17, 2002)

ISSA will cover you in Canada, and the cool thing is, once you have that cert, you can pay a fee to Can-Fit-Pro and they will certify you as well without an exam (I think)!  They consider it a transferable certification.  It costs I think about $50 to do it.  

The thing is in Canada most places look for Can-Fit-Pro because they are more familiar with it, but all certifications that are internationally recognized will get noticed.


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> ISSA will cover you in Canada, and the cool thing is, once you have that cert, you can pay a fee to Can-Fit-Pro and they will certify you as well without an exam (I think)!  They consider it a transferable certification.  It costs I think about $50 to do it.
> 
> The thing is in Canada most places look for Can-Fit-Pro because they are more familiar with it, but all certifications that are internationally recognized will get noticed.



Correct...however, the fee is $99, plus you have to be a member of Can-Fit-Pro.


----------



## kuso (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Correct...however, the fee is $99, .



I think he was talking US$


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> I think he was talking US$




I assumed since both he and MG are canadian, he was talking CDN.


----------



## kuso (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> I assumed since both he and MG are canadian, he was talking CDN.




I guess you ASSumed wrong   

Either that or.....................................maybe I did.


----------



## animal56 (Oct 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Muscle_Girl *_
> Here ya go Animal:
> 
> http://www.issaonline.com/



THanks MG. You're a sweet


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Oct 17, 2002)

Umm.. ok whats this Can-Fit-Pro thingy? They have a website?Any prerequisites before joining??


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Oct 18, 2002)

Alrighty, been to the site. Still seems lesser quality compared to ISSA... Anyone able to share with me their experiences with both companies so I can choose which one would be best for me. Thanks for all your help guys


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 21, 2002)

Can-Fit-Pro is okay as a basic certification.  It definitely does not compare to anything like ACSM or NCSM.  I have never looked into ISSA to tell you the truth.  Bascially the CFP PTS course for me was total review from exercise physiology class.  I only took it because the company I was working for at the time (Goodlife) required it.  The funniest thing was during the course I actually knew more about some things than the person teaching it and she would ask me "is that right?" when answering a question.  Kind of makes you think.  

Right now I'm working on being able to get my CSCS.


----------



## Brad224 (Oct 22, 2002)

Just to let you know, don't even request info from ISSA until you are ready to begin the program. I went to their site just to get some information mailed to me (to compare with other programs) and their sales reps have been calling me at home like crazy. 

They didn't understand why I wasn't ready to sign up on the spot (told them I needed the cash for my kids' birthdays and Christmas - right around the corner) so they said they'd call me back in January. They are a little on the pushy side.


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Brad224 *_
> Just to let you know, don't even request info from ISSA until you are ready to begin the program. I went to their site just to get some information mailed to me (to compare with other programs) and their sales reps have been calling me at home like crazy.
> 
> They didn't understand why I wasn't ready to sign up on the spot (told them I needed the cash for my kids' birthdays and Christmas - right around the corner) so they said they'd call me back in January. They are a little on the pushy side.




I have heard that a lot about them.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Oct 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that a lot about them.


Good things or bad things? I am trying to decide on which program to go through, and the more information the better


----------



## Brad224 (Oct 23, 2002)

She was replying to my message that they are kind of pushy. I'm sure it's a good program, just don't contact them for any information or show any interest unless you want them to call you a lot and try to give you the hard-core sell routine. Once I contacted them they were calling me off the hook and once I actually talked to them on the phone they were really pushing me to commit right then and there to buy into their program.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Oct 23, 2002)

Well, I had signed up at their website and they had phoned me a few days after, my mom had picked up and said that I wasnt quite ready for the course yet, and the lady hasnt phoned back.. I also got that package in the mail, and most of tis sounds fairly reassuring..


----------



## Brad224 (Oct 23, 2002)

Sounds like it will work out ok for you. I received the same information and maybe the particular person who called me was just a little pushier. Once your mom said no, they took that for an answer. They just didn't seem to like it when I said "not right now" - they kept wanting my reasons why.

Like I said, from everything I've heard it's a very reputable certification and ranks right up there at the top of the list, and I will probably eventually sign up for it myself. Good luck.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Oct 23, 2002)

Thank you, and good luck to yourself aswell


----------

